# Assassins Creed Odyssey Creator Mode



## MrFob (11. Juni 2019)

Hmmmm, habe dazu noch gar keine News hier gesehen. Ist vermutlich im ganzen E3 Trubel untergegangen, aber AC: Odyssey hat ab sofort eine Art Mod Support (also noch in der Beta aber wohl schon verwendbar).

https://assassinscreed.ubisoft.com/...ut-assassins-creed-odyssey-story-creator-mode

Ein bisschen limitiert ist das ganze wohl, aber nachdem was ich gelesen habe laesst sich damit schon einiges machen und vielleicht wird es ja noch ausgebaut. Finde ich auf jeden Fall sehr cool, dass sie einem AC solche Features spendieren. 


Ich hab's gerade mal ganz kurz ausprobiert und auf den ersten Blick ist die Bedienung auch super easy (funktioniert alles im Browser). Ich hoffe wir werden damit ueber die naechsten Monate einige coole Quests erhalten.

P.S.: Nebenbei wurde auch noch bestaetigt, dass es auch wieder einen Discovery Tour Mode fuer Odyssey geben wird, was mich sehr freut. Der Tour Modus in Origin war echt spitze und im alten Griechenland gibt es ja auch unzaehlige historische und kulturgeschichtliche Orte und Details zu entdecken. 
https://www.reddit.com/r/assassinsc...overy_tour_by_assassins_creed_ancient_greece/


----------



## McDrake (12. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> P.S.: Nebenbei wurde auch noch bestaetigt, dass es auch wieder einen Discovery Tour Mode fuer Odyssey geben wird, was mich sehr freut. Der Tour Modus in Origin war echt spitze und im alten Griechenland gibt es ja auch unzaehlige historische und kulturgeschichtliche Orte und Details zu entdecken.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/assassinsc...overy_tour_by_assassins_creed_ancient_greece/


Sehr gut!
Meine Frau schaut mir bei dem Game oft über die Schultern und findet das Game super schön und eigentlich möchte sie auch gerne all die Sachen anschauen.
Aber sie möchte nicht kämpfen, sondern nur schauen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass der Modus auch für Odyssey kommt.


----------



## MrFob (12. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Meine Frau schaut mir bei dem Game oft über die Schultern und findet das Game super schön und eigentlich möchte sie auch gerne all die Sachen anschauen.
> Aber sie möchte nicht kämpfen, sondern nur schauen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass der Modus auch für Odyssey kommt.



Jo, und ich fand die Touren in Aegypten und die ganzen Infos darin super interessant, vor allem die kleinen Details ueber das Leben der Leute damals. Denke da wird in Griechenland auch wieder viel cooles dabei sein.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, und ich fand die Touren in Aegypten und die ganzen Infos darin super interessant, vor allem die kleinen Details ueber das Leben der Leute damals. Denke da wird in Griechenland auch wieder viel cooles dabei sein.



Kann man dabei auch eigenen Ton verwenden, oder sind es "nur" Dinge wie Text sowie "an Ort X ist Gegenstand Y und/oder Gegner Z" ?


----------



## MrFob (17. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann man dabei auch eigenen Ton verwenden, oder sind es "nur" Dinge wie Text sowie "an Ort X ist Gegenstand Y und/oder Gegner Z" ?



Meinst du fuer das Modding tool?
Also man kann eigene Dialoge erstellen (mit einem Dialog-Baum Tool). Ich ahbe es selbst noch nicht im Spiel getestet aber ich denke, es duerfte im Spiel wahrscheinlich genauso ausssehen wie Dialoge mit Untertiteln ohne Ton. Diese Text-Dialoge kannst du aber natuerlich schon atmosphaerisch gestalten und soweit ich gesehen habe kannst du sogar durch die Antworten Spieler-Entscheidungen mit Konsequenzen bauen (es gibt ein Variablen-System, so dass du die Antwort des Spieler "speichern" kannst und dann auch woanders in der Quest Dinge davon abhaengig machen kannst).

Eigene Sounds einzuspielen geht soweit ich weiss (im Moment) noch nicht. Das hat wahrscheinlich hauptsaechlich technische Gruende. Ich hoffe aber, dass kommt frueher oder spaeter noch nach, zumindest in einer Form, dass man als Autor selbst Soundfiles zur Verfuegung stellen kann (damit Ubi diese recht grossen Dateien nicht selbst hosten muss) und sie dann automatisch verlinkt werden, wenn der User sie ins richtige Verzeichnis kopiert oder so. Sowas koennte ich mir fuer spaeter mal vorstellen.

Aber mal sehen. Das ganze ist ja noch in der Beta.


----------

